# ,  / > Elecraft >  K3/0

## .

.
    ,      .

    -  3/0          RRC-1256?

        ?

----------


## ur5mid

> ,   .
> http://www.elecraft.com/elecraft_prod_list.htm , K3/0    *RRIGSET  RemoteRig 1258MKII SET* Dual rx capable remote control set with 12V pwr supply for the local end.  , ,  - .
>  ,   power  3/0          12V pwr supply for the local end
>    -  .


 -    .   12 .
    OUT 12,      (    RCA,    )
RCA  ,         .

----------


## .

!
    -     . 
.

     Thank you for contacting the K3 support team. The K3/0 is powered 
with the phono connector labeled 12VDC OUT.
     Use the supplied E850514 K3/0 Power cable and connect it to a 12VDC 
source that can supply at least 250mA.

I hope this answers your question.

-- 
73,
Brandon Hansen, KG6YPI
831-763-4211 (x168)
K3-Remote Support
Elecraft




> -    .   12 .
>     OUT 12,

----------

